# New Supporting Members Features 8/28/2004



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 27, 2004)

*Forum: Kenpo Senior Corner* 

We have added a premium forum for the use of the American Kenpo Seniors to do Q&A sessions with our members. Currently, there are 4 AK seniors on MartialTalk and we hope others will sign up shortly.

Please see the forum (located in our Kenpo section) for forum specific rules and guidelines.


For information on becoming a Supporting Member, please see this link:
http://www.martialtalk.com/premiummembership.shtml


----------

